# Force Focus für JButton



## Gast2 (18. Nov 2011)

Ich habe mehrere Dialoge in denen ich schon länger damit kämpfe dem richtigen Button den Start Fokus zu geben! 

Folgender Code wird genutzt um den richtigen Button als Default button zu setzen: 


```
getRootPane().setDefaultButton(btn);
```

Soweit so gut.

Mein Problem ist, dass wenn in dem Dialog z.B. noch Jlabels ect. sind diese oft den Fokus haben. 
Alle Methoden welche eigentlich den Fokus auch auf den richtigen Button setzen sollten funktionieren nicht so wie ich das gerne hätte. Resultat ist, dass der Button zwar schön gehilighted wird aber ENTER diesen nicht auslöst. 

getestet habe ich zum Beispiel: 


```
btn.requestFocus();
```

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einem bestimmten Button den Fokus aufzuzwingen? 
Ich möchte einfach nicht alle anderen Komponenten 
	
	
	
	





```
setFocusable(false)
```
setzen. Das funktioniert zwar ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache. 

Ich hoffe jemand kennt den "Trick".


----------



## Sunchezz (18. Nov 2011)

in der Api steht man sollte lieber requestFocus nehmen aber:
grabFocus() gibts auch noch, das hatte bei mir dann funktioniert!


----------



## Sunchezz (18. Nov 2011)

requestFocusInWindow(true)
gäbe es auch noch!


Ich hatte mal das selbe Problem, 
Hab mir den Dialog aber mit irgendeiner Factory "erstellen" lassen... (sorry, find das grad nich auf anhieb!)
Da konnte man bei der erstellung alle componenten übergeben, und direkt angeben welche direkt fokusiert werden sollte!


----------

